# Need bag for vacation for all my gear that has a sling option



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 2, 2014)

I am going on a cruise/land vacation to disney in june for 10 days. I am bringing the following and ma looking for a bag suggestion.

5d mk3
24-70 ii
70-300L
35mm sigma 1.4
600 ex
Extra batteries and memory cards

I have a lowepro fastpack 350 but thats too much bag for this and want to travel lighter.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 2, 2014)

ThinkTank Retrospective 10 http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/retrospective-10-pinestone-shoulder-bag.aspx

Not a sling bag but a shoulder bag, most comfortable strap I ever used, superbly made and very functional.

If you really really want a sling style then I'd look at the ThinkTank TurnStyle 20. http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/turnstyle-20-charcoal-sling.aspx But I haven't used one.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks I will check them out.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 2, 2014)

+1 on the Retrospective and the comfort of the strap. I have a Retrospective 7.

I also have a Kata 3n1 that I used with a 50d, 10-22, 15-85 and 70-200 f/4IS. I was able to use it as the bag was intended to be used by its design. Frankly, however, the shoulder straps were just no that comfotable for me and when I moved up to FF with heavier gear, I did not consider getting a larger one. The problem with all sling bags is comfort (I also used a Lowepro Singshot with my Rebel many years ago). If the Fastpack is not working for you, I don't think any sling type of bag would either.

Just today, I had my 70-200 f/2.8IS, my Speedlight and my EF-100L 2.8 Macro in the Retrospective 7 with my 5diii and the 24-105 in a Crumpler 3 million with the straps crossed in front of me (like bandoliers). This setup worked, though it was kind of awkward. I really looked at a lot of backpacks, but still have not found a better solution.


----------



## ninjapeps (Mar 2, 2014)

Turnstyle might be too small for all that gear. Maybe Think Tank's Sling-O-Matic?


----------

